# good braid recommendations under $30



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

im looking for another spool of braid, 
this time 20lb

ive got penn, stren, platyl and platypus braids and cant really fault any of them. I have just bought the different spools when on special and love them all.

Does anyone have any brands in particular they like?

also have you seen any specials going around lately,
I know i can get a spool of tuffline for under $30

any tips


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I love Platypus Super Braid, and will always get that first.

I do run some Fireline in the lighter lines as well, but Platypus for performance line.

Finns is also pretty good. Used to run a 30lb setup with it, and it was a really nice braid. You need to remove the paint from it though as you get lots of "clumps". Best trick for this is to twist it around itself to create a loop, and put the loop over the mouth of a bottle neck. The line rubbing on itself removes the paint, and stops the "clumping". It also reduces the bad taste (paint in your mouth when you wet a knot) and leaving paint all over the guides.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate, I cant fault the fireline and I have in in 4lb to 50lb. 125 yard spools for around $$20-25 although I bought a 300m spool of 30lb and it cost me nearly $80 :shock:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i too love fireline, but only in the lighter lines,

i would prefer an actual braided line in this case.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

ben
mo tackle a t coffs are now on the net mate.they claim to beat any price in oz so may be worth a look otherwise they have a catalogue out every second month or so in the newsagents.my fav is bionic braid,seems to sit better on the reel than some of the others espec once you go up in the line classes


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ended up getting the tufline xp braid,

used it on the weekend and it works great,

thanks for the tips guys


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

spend a few $ more and get some supper PE yamatoyo in blue and then you will be a lot happier


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

For chasing cod I've been using tuff line xp and cant fault the stuff, before that I was using platyl and was also happy with it but the tuff line is seems better.

I also wouldnt use fire line any heavier than 6kg, the spectra braids are a heap better for baitcast reels also.

Go with the tuff line, you wont regret it.

edit" just read you made the right choice :wink:


----------

